# GGC Air Terminal Devices 2010 Catalogue



## شهدشهد (3 يناير 2010)

إخوانى الأعزاء

أقدم لكم الآن كتالوج شركة الخليج لفتحات التكييف المركزى لعام 2010

 GGC " Gulf Grilles Commpany " Air Terminal Devices 2010 Catalogue

 للتنزيل هنا

 GRILLES AND DIFFUSERS

 DUCT ACCESSORIES

وإليكم ملف تورنت فى المرفقات​​


----------



## amr fathy (3 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (4 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## aati badri (17 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك/ي


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (21 أبريل 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (22 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيكم 
كل من لم يصادف فتحات و مخارج الهواء سيجد نفسه مهيأ الخيال و مثقفا بعد مروره العميق على هذا الكتالوج القيم ويستطيع التعرف على كيفية اختيار الجريل المناسب
و اول صفحاته جدول به معدلات التدفق المناسبة لكل قياس من كل نوع 
خذ متوسط مجموع القيمة الاقصي مضافا لها القيمة الادني 
وعند الاختيار من جداول الاداء: انتبه لقيمة الضوضاء المصاحبة للهواء ، و عموما لا يجب ان تزيد عن 35 دي بي
و اي اسئلة بخصوص موضوعات الكتالوج لاتترددوا في طرحها و بإذن الله تجدون الاجابة


----------



## kmbs (25 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سامح الفيومى (25 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (26 أبريل 2010)

مشكور شهد شهد حاجة قيمة بصراحة


----------



## alszid (9 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## technologist (12 يونيو 2011)

مشكورر يأخي وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أبوالسعداوي (1 يناير 2012)

شكراً جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الأشقر الغامض (2 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خبزاً وحناناً ......


----------



## محمود عويضة (23 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً وجعله في ميزان حسناتك.


----------



## aboallol (23 يونيو 2013)

مشكور جداً جداً


----------



## engomario (7 سبتمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mahmood mrbd (7 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## younis najjar (9 سبتمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## alaa elkilany (10 ديسمبر 2014)

Very nice
:77:


----------



## مصطفى الشيخلي (11 ديسمبر 2014)

كاتلوج رائع معلومات اعرفها لاول مرة


----------



## ahmed.1305 (12 فبراير 2015)

Great thanks


----------

